# Need help picking a carrying case



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I have the M-Edge Trip case but i want another bag to put my kindle into for when im traveling so i know its extra protected and a way to make it easier to take with me on trips. Also somewhere to store the charger with my kindle when i travel to keep it all in one place. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I was looking at the BorsaBella's i just am not sure if thats what i want or not. I also was looking at M-Edge destination bags but i don't see any reviews of it on here.

I think the most ideal case for me would either be something i can put my kindle, iphone, headphones and wallet in to travel with and just have to find another bag for my netbook/laptop.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

From what you describe, I think you'd like a Borsa Bella bag.  I have the one for just the e-reader, but she makes several different styles, and a lot have pockets for extra stuff like charger, headphones, phone, etc.  The workmanship on the bags is great, and the prices are very reasonable for something handmade.


----------



## Merlilu (Feb 23, 2010)

I just bought the M-Edge Destination bag - havent gotten it yet, however it sounds like you are looking for the same features I was and I think (hope) that bag is gonna do it for me. There was a thread here about 2 days ago where I found a link for the bag at Amazon. I'll let you know when I get it.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks both of ya'll. I'm really divided between a BB bag or the M-edge destination bag.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

izzy said:


> Thanks both of ya'll. I'm really divided between a BB bag or the M-edge destination bag.


Almost any sort of handbag will do the job, but if those two are your preferences then if I were you I'd go with the M-edge. It costs less than the BorsaBella, it holds more, and it's leather so it will wear better. (They are on sale on the M-edge site. $29.99.)

I don't use either one because I have so many handbags that are large enough to handle my K2 plus other things.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

My thing with a purse is i don't have one that will fit my kindle and all its stuff along with my netbook (this would of course the most ideal situation) even my coach totes are a little too small for all that stuff. And i'm kind of thinking maybe the M-edge destination would have enough room for all of that stuff. 
It'd be nice to be able to fly with just a very small bag with my technology.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

The next time I have to fly, I will use my backpack to store my netbook and Kindle2 in.  Both devices are already protected by their own cases.  My backpack has a designated spot for a full size laptop.,  This will easily hold a netbook and kindle2 with room to spare.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Why don't you put your Kindle and accessories into, say, a large cosmetic case, maybe something quilted for extra protection (those Borsa Bella cases are gorgeous!), then put the case into a tote along with all your other stuff?  I love a roomy tote bag because you only need to carry a single bag.  One that's not too big, that you can carry around everyday.  My favorite is the Lesportsac because it's so lightweight and the size is well-proportioned (not too big) for my 5'3" stature.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> Almost any sort of handbag will do the job, but if those two are your preferences then if I were you I'd go with the M-edge. It costs less than the BorsaBella, it holds more, and it's leather so it will wear better. (They are on sale on the M-edge site. $29.99.)
> 
> I don't use either one because I have so many handbags that are large enough to handle my K2 plus other things.


I'll 2nd the recommendation for the M-Edge Destination bag. I have one in Pebbled Purple, and it's a really nice daily-carry bag for holding the Kindle, a wallet, cell phone, keys, roll-up grocery bags, and other small assorted items.

And thanks to LibbyD's bad influence, I'm about to order a 2nd one, as I've had my eye on the cream/saddle bag for a while, and $29.99 is a REALLY good price. And if you're an Amazon junkie/Prime member, the bag is available at $29.99 through Amazon too. (Although for some reason the Destination bags all show up as "for Nook" on Amazon's page.  ) Don't forget to use the code "medgedad" for an extra $10 off at Amazon or M-Edge.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

meglet said:


> I'll 2nd the recommendation for the M-Edge Destination bag. I have one in Pebbled Purple, and it's a really nice daily-carry bag for holding the Kindle, a wallet, cell phone, keys, roll-up grocery bags, and other small assorted items.
> 
> And thanks to LibbyD's bad influence, I'm about to order a 2nd one, as I've had my eye on the cream/saddle bag for a while, and $29.99 is a REALLY good price. And if you're an Amazon junkie/Prime member, the bag is available at $29.99 through Amazon too. (Although for some reason the Destination bags all show up as "for Nook" on Amazon's page.  ) Don't forget to use the code "medgedad" for an extra $10 off at Amazon or M-Edge.


Do you think a small netbook could also fit in the M-edge bag?


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

izzy said:


> Do you think a small netbook could also fit in the M-edge bag?


A 7" netbook maybe, but my 10" netbook doesn't even come close to fitting.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Have you seen the Vera Bradley Bowler? It's quite roomy. Some of the patterns are a little ornate, but others are ok.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Vet said:


> Have you seen the Vera Bradley Bowler? It's quite roomy. Some of the patterns are a little ornate, but others are ok.


I really don't like vera bradley too much anymore, but i will look at it to see if it will be big enough.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Just went to medge to buy the destination bag and couldn't find the right place to put the code - also couldn't find one in the purple. Would be happy with the pebbled red but would like to use the coupon - maybe it's not good on sale items?


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

sem said:


> Just went to medge to buy the destination bag and couldn't find the right place to put the code - also couldn't find one in the purple. Would be happy with the pebbled red but would like to use the coupon - maybe it's not good on sale items?


You have to spend $50 to use the coupon for 10 off. And the purple is out of stock on their site im guessing so you could look on amazon for it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

izzy said:


> I have the M-Edge Trip case but i want another bag to put my kindle into for when im traveling so i know its extra protected and a way to make it easier to take with me on trips. Also somewhere to store the charger with my kindle when i travel to keep it all in one place. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I was looking at the BorsaBella's i just am not sure if thats what i want or not. I also was looking at M-Edge destination bags but i don't see any reviews of it on here.
> 
> I think the most ideal case for me would either be something i can put my kindle, iphone, headphones and wallet in to travel with and just have to find another bag for my netbook/laptop.


I use the Vera Bradley large Hipster. It's just the right size for my Kindle 2 in its Oberon cover. It has two outside pockets and three little interion pockets, plenty of room or my accessories. It's not a purse. It has just enough room for the Kindle and extras. The great thing about it when traveling is it has a sturdy strap that adjusts large enough to carry crossbody. I love this because my Kindle is safe and my hands are free.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> Almost any sort of handbag will do the job, but if those two are your preferences then if I were you I'd go with the M-edge. It costs less than the BorsaBella, it holds more, and *it's leather so it will wear better*. (They are on sale on the M-edge site. $29.99.)
> 
> I don't use either one because I have so many handbags that are large enough to handle my K2 plus other things.


I actually would disagree with this statement. The leather MAY wear better, if it's well cared for. Most people, myself included, don't take the time to condition and preserve leather properly on a regular basis. I can't count how many handbags of various kinds I've killed over the years; the straps crack, the hardware breaks off when the leather wears against it over time, etc. I love leather a lot, but unless it's cared for consistently, it's really no longer wearing than a well made cloth bag.

The BB bags are washable as well, which has been handy for me, and so far in a year of moderate use, they still look new. I'd say which you buy is really a matter of what you prefer esthetically or functionally--either the MEdge Destination Bag or the BB Travel Bag will probably outlive your Kindle!


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

@ Izzy

If you want to carry your netbook and your kindle (and accessories) in one bag, the thing to do is to shop for the netbook bag, then slide the kindle alongside the computer, and the cords et al for both in the outside pocket.

I bought my husband a netbook for his birthday AND a case (made by Sumdex) from eBags on eBay -- they have their own website as well.  eBags has netbook bags in both horizontal (briefcase) and vertical orientations -- cheap shipping and SIXTY DAY return policy (and they send you a pre-paid FedEx label for returns, no less!).  I've ordered another case for my own netbook/Kindle pair, from them.  

k'spin


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

krystalspin said:


> @ Izzy
> 
> I bought my husband a netbook for his birthday AND a case (made by Sumdex) from eBags on eBay -- they have their own website as well. eBags has netbook bags in both horizontal (briefcase) and vertical orientations -- cheap shipping and SIXTY DAY return policy (and they send you a pre-paid FedEx label for returns, no less!). I've ordered another case for my own netbook/Kindle pair, from them.
> 
> k'spin


k'spin, do you have a link to the bag you're referring to? It sounds like the ideal solution to carrying both devices safely.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

izzy said:


> I really don't like vera bradley too much anymore, but i will look at it to see if it will be big enough.


I just received mine. The size is perfect! But, I usually don't do prints or fabric. I'll have to make a decision soon.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I came across this bag on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Timbuk2-Single-Messenger-Tartan-Medium/dp/B001UHNLOO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1276863284&sr=8-1

In a thread a couple of weeks ago, Gwennie mentioned that BB will use your choice of fabric.

"re other fabrics; at least for the e-readers, she'll do custom fabrics; you can even purchase/have sent to her the fabric of your choice, and she'll use it for the bag. I'm guessing that applies to other bags as well, but it's just a guess."


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

@ Laurie Lu

Here are all their netbook bags/cases, including a bunch of sleeves which aren't so handy:
http://www.ebags.com/category/netbook-cases/20050404?seeall=true&lastterm=netbook%20bags

I actually bought the Case Logic Cable Knit sleeve and sent it back -- it's a real neat idea (I'm a knitter), but it was just a little slippery without any handle, and didn't meet my predicted needs. I thought about one of the 'vertical' bags, but wound up getting the Sumdex that is second on that page, in both colors (one for me, one for husband).

They have a real nice selection, some more feminine or more like handbags, and it looks like ALL of them are 20% off -- don't know how long the sale is, so if you see something you like, jump on it!


----------

